# Post-Tribulation Chialist, Wanting Biblical Support for Amillennialism



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 25, 2016)

I am interested in Reformed Amillennial eschatology, and currently hold to dispensationalism, pre-millennialism, and post-tribulation, all together. I hold to Calvinistic soteriology, though.

Here is what I want:

1. Biblical arguments for both sides.
2. A debate between the two sides.
3. Personal reasons why to believe one or the other.

Thank you, and God be with you.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello again, Christian,

Here is a thread with some basic answers: Can somebody help me with a brief summary of the a millennium view in eschatology . And here are some threads of discussions on eschatology: Eschatology threads and posts. I strongly defend the amil view as the Biblical position.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 26, 2016)

Much thanks. I'm curious what brought you to Amillennialism. [I never was one. Always was dispensationalist, probably since I was Arminian for the majority of my life.]


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 26, 2016)

What led me put of dispensationalism was reading the Bible and taking it 'literally' something you would think they endorse.
2 Thessalonians says the antichrist is first.
There is no indication that in Daniel 9 the 70th week is seperate and it seems that the one who will bring and end to sacrifice and offering as well as making a covenant is Christ.
1 Thessalonians seems to be the resurrection in general, no going back up for 7 years. I could go on.

Then I found out there were conservative alternatives. I was always told covenant theologians are liberals who spiritualize everything. You'd be hard pressed to find that on this board.


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 26, 2016)

I can somewhat see that, but I am a _MacArthur-ite_, basically Reformed with premillennial eschatology. I can't wrap my head around taking a whole litany of OT prophecies as _figurative_ when the Bible was meant for the _common man_.


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 26, 2016)

Read Riddlebarger's. A Case for Amillenalism.

Honestly, looking back in my Dispensational days, I see that they had no room for figures of speech.
They'd see the expression 'a whale of a tale' and then ponder about the literalness of the whale if it were in the Bible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 26, 2016)

Not trying to condemn you guys. I consider all true Christians, who support Amillennialism, to be brothers/sisters in Christ. We just differ on eschatology.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 26, 2016)

Christian Teegardin said:


> Not trying to condemn you guys. I consider all true Christians, who support Amillennialism, to be brothers/sisters in Christ. We just differ on eschatology.



Moderation.

Christian, I'm going to ask you to slow down.

You may not realize it, but the series of statements you've posted are borderline inflammatory and based upon obvious misunderstandings. 

Take a deep breath and read the things recommended and think things through. Ask questions pertaining to what you have read. Avoid posting from miscellaneous "end-times" websites. Try to understand the language and views of many on this board.


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 26, 2016)

VictorBravo said:


> Christian Teegardin said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to condemn you guys. I consider all true Christians, who support Amillennialism, to be brothers/sisters in Christ. We just differ on eschatology.
> ...



Will delete most of the repetitive posts.

Edit: Done.


----------

